# Drugs react differently on mini and donkeys?



## Marnie (Dec 9, 2004)

On another thread you'd stated this and I've heard it before but can you give me more info on this subject? If anyone has experience on meds used on donkeys that differ at all than on minis, I really would like some imput as I know my vet hasn't worked with many donkeys but he's always willing and wanting to learn so if I can make any suggestions to him, it'd help him, me and especially my donkeys.


----------



## dbarjminis (Dec 10, 2004)

What we have found with donkeys is when medicating with a drug to "put them out" for gelding or such, they will take more than a horse their size. But it's best to give them the correct dosage, maybe just a TAD more (if their is a scale, like approximating their weight, and you think they may be 300 or 350, go for the 350). If they don't get groggy enough or drop, then give them a bit more. That's how my vets have done it with no problems. Some are okay like a horse, but others are resistant.

Now, mules on the other hand, you're only gonna get one chance, so fill up the syringe for an elephant and give it to 'em. Actually, no don't do that, cause it'd probably kill them, but honestly, mules are VERY DIFFICULT to sedate and most DESPISE needles. Lots of mules are this way, not all, so nobody yell at me!


----------



## minimule (Dec 10, 2004)

I can't give you details as I don't know them. I just know that donkeys don't react the same. Rompin is one drug that our donkey/mule vet says doesn't work on them. I can try and get a list from this vet if you'd like. Just give me some time.


----------

